# What is a good finisher for wood pens?



## Squeaky1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooray,  I did it.  I finished my first pen and assembled it.  Now I want to apply a good finish to it.  I am confused with all the different  types of finishing compounds.  What is best to use?


----------



## glenspens (Jul 25, 2014)

best to do it before you assembled it ... I don't what to use after that


----------



## lwalper (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, it seems you may have gotten ahead of yourself. The finish is generally applied before assembly. Check the Library and go to the link for Penturning 101. There's lots of good information there. If you can disassemble your pen (sometimes not an easy task), do that and put it back on the lathe for finishing.

A lot of people use CA glue for a nice hard plastic finish. There are about a b-zillion things to try -- shellac, varnish, laquer, boiled linseed oil, and _et cetera_. Take your pick, but finishing usually goes much more easily if done on the lathe.


----------



## Old newbie (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats on your first pen.  I am new to this hobby also. Most finishes that i have read about are put on before the pen is assembled. I found many good articles on finishing on the library tab on this site.  Good luck!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2014)

Also, if you like video, look HERE

Under Finishing, near the bottom--two vids.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 25, 2014)

I made a pen for a pen swap partner in Australia (BigShed) being new with turning capped pens, I put it together, then wanted to put some kind of finish on it. So, I taped off all the plated parts with 1/8th inch masking tape, and sprayed it with Deft Laquer. Thread was in the old forum, and my earliest post is Dec. '08 But, it made front page :biggrin:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 25, 2014)

Squeaky1 said:


> Hooray,  I did it.  I finished my first pen and assembled it.  Now I want to apply a good finish to it.  I am confused with all the different  types of finishing compounds.  What is best to use?



You're kidding...right? Did you look at the finishing forum...Search...Library? 
Come on dude(ette)...read.


----------



## plantman (Jul 26, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> I made a pen for a pen swap partner in Australia (BigShed) being new with turning capped pens, I put it together, then wanted to put some kind of finish on it. So, I taped off all the plated parts with 1/8th inch masking tape, and sprayed it with Deft Laquer. Thread was in the old forum, and my earliest post is Dec. '08 But, it made front page :biggrin:



Chuck has a great and intelligent answer !! Carefully tape off the metal parts and use a spray finish. You don't want to have to sand down any finish and scratch the metal plateing. You can use laquer, poly, or acrylic in satin, semi gloss, or high gloss. Spray several lite coats to avoid runs.  You could also use a past wax (auto) or buffing compounds and a buffing wheel if the blank is wooden. If your blank is acrylic or poly resin, use a one or two step plastic polish.  Apply by hand or spray and buff with a soft cloth or wheel. I find a CA finish to work best for me on wood. Watch ED's videos on how to use that can be found on this site. For plastics, I use One-Step Plastic Polish. All is not lost !! Last resort, buy yourself a Pen Disassembly Punch Set (Harbor Freight) and take the pen apart, finish on the lathe, and reassemble. I would buy the punch set reguardless, believe me, you will be using it alot, I know I do even after mant years of pen making !! I know you are not the first person to find yourself in this situation, nor will you be the last !! Don't be intimidated or feel tentative about asking questions of people on this site. 99.9% will give you a straight, square, answer !!    Jim  S


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 26, 2014)

Jim, are we being a little callous? Ease up, he/she's a newbie. I'm thinking you were also at one time.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 26, 2014)

There certainly are a lot of finishing options & there's no easy answer to your question because personal tastes are such a big factor. 

My two favorite finishes are Myland's Friction Polish & Craft Coat. Sometimes though, I just wipe on some teak oil & give it a quick coating of carnauba wax.

I've tried several other methods but these are the ones I like best so far. There are many other methods that I haven't tried yet so who knows, maybe I'll find one I like better someday. My best recommendation is to try several and see what works best for you.be sure to watch the two videos that Ed referenced - they are very helpful. You can also buy the glossy Craft Coat product from Ed -- definitely worth a try!


----------



## plantman (Jul 26, 2014)

Rockytime said:


> Jim, are we being a little callous? Ease up, he/she's a newbie. I'm thinking you were also at one time.



Not only is she a new turner and this is her first pen, but she is a member of a group of senior Ladys that are taking up pen turning !!!!   Jim  S


----------



## randyrls (Jul 26, 2014)

Marian;  There is a Knowledge base called a Wiki located here.  There are a wide variety of finishes available.  

Click here to see the Pen making overview

The easiest is the Friction Finish or French polish  This is sold by  most everyone.   It isn't very durable during daily use though.  More  durable is the CA (superglue) finish.  The CA finish is trickier to  apply.  Use care with CA as it WILL bond your skin to anything it touches.

you may want to check the members list to see if there is a penturner close to you.  Send an email or Private Message and ask if you can visit.  You will be able to see the process.

As others have commented,the finish and polish / wax is largely applied before assembly with the lathe turning.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank  you for catching my error.  I had a chance to review the videos on finishing.  Chalk this one up  and start on the next one.  A little wiser now.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually every post here that mentioned specific products is flat wrong.  Here is why 

Finishes vary based on the effects they have on the material.  Not all finishes are applicable nor is any single one finish good for all the applications.  You need to select the right finish to get that right look with the material you are working with and match that to the environment the pen is going into.

Finishing also needs to match the hardware (metal and plastic) on the pen as well.

As the material was not stated, or known, it is impossible to say what finish would be needed in this case.  Be it anywhere from Muriatic Acid, various oils, stains, or just nothing.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 26, 2014)

Just my preference. I like Ron Brown's stuff. Another member turned me on to it. I like it better than a CA finish...but that may be because I am not as experienced with CA finishing and I don't want to invest the time "perfecting" the process. So I am satisfied with this: 

Pens Plus


However, I would not follow my lead. I would keep asking questions, reading, and experimenting. 

Good luck!


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Marian, did you subscribe to the North Texas Chapter forum?  We  usually meet at Wood Word in Dallas at random intervals.  Come to the  next meeting and we will show you whatever you need help with.  The Search function is my favorite tool, but you can PM me if you have questions I can help with.


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations on your first pen!  Since the pen is already assembled, I would suggest a paste wax or oil finish.  You will have to renew it often, but it should go on without building up on  or harming the hardware.  For future pens, a friction polish (Mylands or Pens Plus are two that I have used) is the easiest to apply.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 26, 2014)

There are a lot of options and you may eventually want to have several at your disposal   

Recently I'm liking dr Woodshop pens plus for almost all of my wood pens.


----------

